# Goliath's Picture Thread



## Goliath (Jan 12, 2009)

I figure I would consolidate everything into one thread.

Thanks,
mike

Lampropelma violaceopes post embryo from 2nd eggsac






Ornithoctoninae sp. "Malaysia" post embryo






Cyriopagopus schioedtei eggsac


----------



## Goliath (Jan 12, 2009)

Lampropelma violaceopes 2nd instar living with mom






Ornithoctoninae G. sp. "Orange Fringed"






Stromatopelma calceatum






Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens






Psalmpopoeus pulcher


----------



## syndicate (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice job Mike!!
-Chris


----------



## Goliath (Jan 13, 2009)

syndicate said:


> Nice job Mike!!
> -Chris


Thanks Chris!

Here are some updated.

mike

Ornithoctoninae G. sp. "Orange Fringed" female decided to enlarge and rearrange her burrow.






Ornithoctoninae sp. "Malaysia" female, mother of the post embryos above.


----------



## syndicate (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice shots Mike!Fingers crossed for the sp."orange fringe"  
How long has it been since mating?Must be round 3 months by now?
-Chris


----------



## moose35 (Jan 14, 2009)

good stuff man. lots of goodies brewing.

please let me know when the  Ornithoctoninae sp. "Malaysia" are ready. i have 2 small females and want the chance at a male.


          moose


----------



## Goliath (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks Chris, I am still hoping too.

Moose I will let you know when they are ready.

Mike

Lampropelma violaceopes 1st instars






Not a T but a female Malaysian Black and Gold, mean SOB's, gotta love them, and yes that is venom dripping out of the left fang


----------



## syndicate (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice shots Mike!Those huntsmans are to cool.Now if only someone could locate some males!
-Chris


----------



## Goliath (Mar 6, 2009)

Took some new pics tonight.

Mike

Lampropelma violaceopes 2nd instars






Ornithoctoninae sp. "Malaysia" 1st and 2nd instars






Cyriopagopus schioedtei postembryo






Not a T, Hymenocera picta (Harlequin shrimp)


----------



## syndicate (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking good Mike!I need to get a box your way soon ;]
-Chris


----------



## eos (Mar 7, 2009)

WOW! Great sling pics!!


----------



## Goliath (Mar 13, 2009)

Ornithoctoninae sp. "Malaysia" 2nd instars






Cyriopagopus schioedtei 1st instar


----------



## bamato (Mar 13, 2009)

Sweet slings dude!

Awesome shrimp too


----------



## _Lange (Mar 15, 2009)

those Lampropelma violaceopes are the cutest things, i want one. (not seriously right now) but in the future=)


----------

